# Forum Home Renovation Retaining Walls  Square Off Retaining Wall/Planter

## lshum

Hi Guys
I've got curved limestone planters around the backyard that are 2 blockshigh (I think they are half metre blocks).  I would like to square them off andpush them back by about 500mm to create more living space.  What is the best way to cut through themortar so that we can hopefully reuse the blocks to rebuild the planters?  Ive got about 40 linear metres so wouldprefer the quicker option.       Cheers,

----------

